# Saskatoon



## dalza (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi is there any one who can give me a quick rundown on Saskatoon eg: is it a nice city and a generally good place to bring up children as I have a very good chance of a job here . Many thanks dal


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been there many times to visit family, all of whom have very good, successful lives there. It's a well appointed city. The only thing to warn you of is Saskatoon's winters. They are/can be quite severe although people living there deal with it very well. It is in the centre of the country and on the Prairies so landscapes are very flat. The Province of Saskachewan has a booming economy at present and attracting many immigrants.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Lived there for 3 and a half years but am relocating to Alberta for work. as a city I like it and would not be moving if I had the option.

There's always stuff to do and the winters are survivable if you're sensible.


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi1


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Also check out Living Saskatoon |Living Saskatoon


----------

